# The Ultimate Insulin Protocol: By Mike Arnold



## PRIDE (Jan 16, 2015)

Insulin….the peptide everyone wants to know about, but which few are willing to include in their programs. Inevitably, should one inquire how to use this drug, the forthcoming responses almost always come in the way of well meaning admonitions encouraging the prospective user to abstain. Insulin has become somewhat of a taboo subject in our community, even among those of us who willingly engage in and encourage the use of illegal AAS. At first glance, one can understand why this mind-set might rule the general BB’ing population. However, upon further inspection it is revealed that insulin, when administered by those who have a thorough understanding of the drug and religiously adhere to all safety guidelines, can be used both successfully and with relative safety.

Still, it is not without some measure of truth that insulin comes with so many warnings. In a worst case scenario, it can kill you if used improperly. It should also be noted that even when insulin is used responsibly, it carries with it a certain degree of inherent risk. Should the user find himself in unfortunate circumstances, such as acquiring an abrupt case of the stomach flu leading to an inability to hold down any food/liquid, the user could be in trouble, especially if he had just administered a large dosage of Insulin and an E.R cannot quickly be located. This is just one example of how an individual could find himself in a predicament for which he is not responsible, but which none the less could result in an emergency situation.

The purpose of this article is not to educate the reader on how to protect oneself from the potential dangers of Insulin, but to supply a wholistic and maximally effective method of insulin administration. I assume that anyone who is willing to implement this protocol into their BB’ing program is thoroughly educated regarding its application and all available safety nets have been put in place. Furthermore, I encourage no one to use this program. It is posted for entertainment purposes only.

The internet is filled with different thoughts and ideas on how to best use insulin. Some of these ideas are worthwhile, while others are complete garbage. In this article we will explore what many believe to be the single most effective time to use insulin…pre-workout. There is considerable scientific evidence which can be used to back up this claim of superiority, as well as numerous anecdotal reports proclaiming likewise. In the following protocol I have followed suit in regards to timing, but have gone a step further and devised what I consider to be the single most effective insulin program on involving once daily use.

Users of this protocol have reported average gains of 10 lbs in 2 weeks or less, which I can personally confirm. The pumps & muscle fullness one will achieve while following this protocol are staggering. The program finds its magic in its timing and the synergy of ingredients utilized. Listed below is the protocol in its entirety.



> *• 60 minutes pre-workout: *** optional (Any of the pump-producing supplements on the market. Gaspari Nutrition’s “Vasotropin” is a great product).
> 
> • 45 minutes pre-workout: 15 IU Humulin R.
> 
> ...



Total protein: 60 grams (excluding added free-form aminos) Total Carbs: 150 grams (excluding the trace amounts of carbohydrates found in protein the powder).

First of all, when formulating the macro/slin ratio above, I increased the amount of carbs-protein above what is typically required per IU of slin, in order to account for users who demonstrate an above average degree of insulin sensitivity. Most slin users or BB’rs in general, will require roughly 8 grams of carbs-protein per IU of slin, in order to break even and maintain normal blood glucose. This protocol utilizes a 14 : 1 ratio (macros/slin), which will allow for pretty much anyone to employ this program while maintaining blood sugar within a normal range.

It should be noted that this program is designed to be followed “AS WRITTEN”, especially in regards to nutrient timing and quantities. For previous insulin users who know what ratios are ideal for them, they are a liberty to reduce the number of macros consumed per IU, if necessary, as determined suitable by their metabolic need. For the inexperienced, the nutrition component of the program should be adhered to as directed for at least 2 weeks, at which point the user can then begin personalizing their macro/slin ratio, if necessary.

The foundation of this program rests on the specific type of macros used. Without them, every single other component/aspect of this program is negatively affected and in some cases rendered ineffective altogether. High molecular weight carbohydrates, such as Karbolyn, have been shown to be superior to other forms of carbohydrates in multiple ways, such as: 1) A much greater rate of digestion and assimilation. 2) Improved glycogen compensation. 3) Enhanced insulin release. 4) The ability to pull other nutrients into circulation at a more rapid rate (vacuum effect). 5) The inability to cause intestinal water retention, unlike other forms of carbohydrates, such as dextrose & maltodextrin. The result is zero bloating, no indigestion, and a tighter midsection. 6) The ability to initiate an osmotic affect at the cellular level, in which the balance of water is shifted in favor of the muscle cell & bloodstream and away from the subcutaneous region (the result is a fuller, drier physique). Using other forms of carbohydrates will bring inferior results and therefore, it is not advised that the individual use substitutions for this part of the program.

Moving on to the protein component; hydrolyzed proteins are much more rapidly absorbed than other types of protein and are the only protein which can be consumed along with high molecular weight carbs without impairing their absorption. Hydrolyzed proteins also have another advantage in that they stimulate protein synthesis to a greater degree than either whey protein concentrate or isolate. The is likely due to hydrolyzed whey’s leucine content entering circulation at a faster rate compared to concentrates/ isolates. Recent research on leucine shows that the human body requires 4.5 grams of this amino acid in order to maximally stimulate protein synthesis. This 4.5 grams dose needs to be administered all at once in order to generate this response, not released into the system over an extended period of time, which occurs when consuming concentrates & isolates. For this reason, you will find roughly 4.5-5 grams of leucine in each one of the shakes listed above, with roughly 2 grams coming from each 20 gram serving of hydrolyzed whey and an additional 3 grams in supplemental form.

In this protocol you will also find a slot for adding an N.O product of your choice. I have personally found Gaspari’s Vasotropin to be highly effective. The addition of this supplement, while not “necessary”, will further increase circulation and nutrient delivery to working muscles, as well as help contribute to the pump experienced during and after training. Glycerol monostearate is also included among the roster of ingredients for its role as a muscle volumizer. This compound is frequently used just prior to competition, in order to help achieve a full & tight look during the show. It is also properly included in most of the other high quality pre-intra workout products on the market. You will also notice the inclusion of several other muscle cell volumizers, many of which work synergistically to bring more pronounced results. These include traditional volumizers, such as glutamine, taurine, creatine, and potassium, as well as newer products like Beta alanine.

In order to promote enhanced recovery and a maximum growth response, the timing of the shakes has been set-up to maintain a constant influx of nutrients throughout the entire active life of the insulin. Humulin R was specifically chosen for this purpose, as its half-life will allow the user to take advantage of both the intra and post-workout windows. Humulin R also delivers a less pronounced insulin spike, which is easier to manage for most users in comparison to a faster-acting version of insulin, such as Humalog.

When speaking of insulin programs in general, one of the biggest issues plaguing its users is that of insulin resistance. Chronic, long-term insulin use can damage insulin sensitivity, which is accompanied by all sorts of potential complications. This is the reason why most programs out there call for the user to take some off-time every so often, as it is necessary in order to avoid insulin resistance. However, due to the limited insulin exposure time encountered while running this protocol, insulin sensitivity is only moderately affected when using the program 5-6X per week. For individuals who opt to use the program only 3-4X per week, alterations in insulin sensitivity is a non-issue. For those running it the recommended 5-6X per week, one of two steps can be taken to ensure insulin sensitivity is maintained. 1) The user can either take 2 weeks off for every 4 weeks on…or 2) The individual can add Glucophage (Metformin) into his program 3-4X per week at 700-800 mg, 2X/Day.

For 1st time insulin users, while the macro/slin ratio listed above is sufficient, I always recommend they start out at a reduced dosage and gradually work their way up to the full amount. For one’s 1st inject, a dosage of 6-8 IU is ideal. This can be followed up by a 2nd inject of 8-10 IU…and concluded with a 3rd and final inject of 10-12 IU before finally moving up to the full 15 IU. Lastly, I do not consider this program suitable for all BB’rs, but only for those who have achieved at least a moderate level of development.

For anyone out there who has been contemplating using insulin, but does not know how to go about adding it into one’s program, the above protocol is an excellent starting point


----------



## PRIDE (Jan 16, 2015)

*Insulin – Common Misconceptions and Frequently asked Questions*

Despite its relative simplicity and even though it has been in widespread use for over 20 years, insulin continues to be one of the most hotly debated and misunderstood topics in bodybuilding. Given the wealth of knowledge available on the subject and considering the sources from which it has been derived, ignorance has become increasingly difficult to justify. Unlike other performance enhancing drugs, many of which have received comparatively little attention by the medical community, insulin has been heavily researched for nearly 100 years, providing us with a large pool of reliable information from which to educate ourselves with.

Yet, whenever the topic of insulin comes up, misinformation and exaggeration abound. Safety risks are blown out of proportion, sub-par applications are recommended, and time and effort is spent focusing on things that are of little consequence, while legitimate concerns go ignored. While the taboo associated with insulin (which in my opinion is massively hypocritical considering the level of illicit drug use that takes place in this sport) is responsible for at least some of the current misunderstanding, the reluctance of the knowledgeable to speak out is also partially to blame.

Whether it is fear that constrains them, either by way of potential lawsuit or genuine concern for the ill-prepared, or it is simply a lack of desire to relay their knowledge to others, the end result is the same—the masses remain uneducated. Some bodybuilding websites have even gone so far as to ban their membership from speaking about insulin in public forums, as if preventing discussion is somehow going to keep people safe or deter bodybuilders from its use. Clearly, those who believe such lack perspective, as ignorance is never a better substitute for knowledge when it comes to PED use, especially one which is as routinely used as insulin.

It is with this in mind that I have decided to address some of the more commonly misunderstood subjects regarding insulin/insulin use, such as how to determine your ideal dosage, how to structure your diet around your insulin intake, how to obtain maximum benefit from each IU of insulin administered, how to minimize the negative health effects of insulin, and how to prevent yourself from gaining excess bodyfat. Although insulin is a complex hormone with many functions in the body, we are going to focus primarily on its role as a nutrient transporter. In a nutshell, insulin is responsible for shuttling the nutrients we consume from the bloodstream to the muscle cell surface, after which these nutrients are delivered directly into the cell via Glut-4 transporters, where they can then be used for growth & recovery. By using exogenous insulin, we are able to increase the rate and quantity of nutrients which are delivered into the muscle, effectively increasing growth potential through the enhancement of both anabolic and anti-catabolic processes.

With this being the case, many bodybuilders mistakenly assume that the more insulin they use, the better their results will be, but this is not necessarily the case. Unlike steroids, in which the body is able to benefit from progressively larger dosages (up to a point), using insulin in like fashion will result in negative feedback mechanisms being triggered, which will directly impair the body’s ability to use insulin, diminishing its effectiveness and potentially compromising one’s health. Therefore, rather than focusing on total dose as the sole means of increasing effectiveness, we should first focus on extracting as much benefit as possible from each IU administered. This is accomplished by optimizing insulin sensitivity/preventing insulin resistance. There is an abundance of information all over the Net on how to do this.

One of the most common fears many prospective insulin users have is that of “getting fat”. They think that using insulin in any amount will lead to bodyfat gain, regardless of what else they do. This is just not the case. Insulin can potentially increase fat accumulation/decrease fat loss, but the rate at which this occurs, if it occurs at all, is dependent on many factors. Think about the following. As bodybuilders, carbs comprise a substantial part of our diet. We need them for energy during training, to replenish lost glycogen, to initiate recovery and even to grow optimally. Without carbs we look, feel, and function at less than our best, with many people becoming practically debilitated if consumption of this vital macronutrient falls too low. The point here is obvious—carbs are absolutely essential to the lifestyle of a BB’r.

Even pre-contest bodybuilders often include substantial quantities of carbohydrates in their diets, sometimes all the way up to the show, yet this doesn’t stop them from achieving head-turning condition. How is it that these competitors are able to get in such great shape when carbohydrates, which are highly insulinogenic (meaning they cause insulin to be released into the bloodstream), remain an integral part of their diet? If insulin is the enemy, shouldn’t these guys be turning into the Pillsbury Doughboy rather than the leanest individuals on the planet?

Now, it is true that the higher one’s insulin levels are, the more difficult it becomes to liberate fatty acids from the fat cell, and the easier it becomes for the body to store excess calories as fat, but insulin is only one factor involved in the fat loss/gain process. Individual variances in metabolism, energy expenditure, diet, drug use, and other factors can have a massive affect on whether we store, maintain, or lose bodyfat. When these variables are tailored towards the goals of a bodybuilder, most individuals will have an easy time overcoming the negative effect of exogenous insulin on fat cells. This is why so many bodybuilders can consistently get ripped eating an amount of carbohydrate which would make the average person obese, even when exogenous insulin is part of the picture.

When using insulin to build mass without adding excess bodyfat, there are a few rules you need to pay attention to and the more prone you are to gaining bodyfat, the more these rules apply. Some people can violate every rule in the book and continue to look like they’re 6 weeks out year-round, while others have a few cheat days a week and they already notice their belt buckles starting to tighten up. Obviously, those individuals who gain bodyfat very easily—who struggle to stay lean even when doing everything “right”—they are going to have a much more difficult time staying lean when using insulin. However, most people, even those with slower than average metabolisms, are still able to use insulin in low doses and possibly even moderate doses without any issues, assuming they have the above mentioned factors in order.

Most importantly, do not eat more daily calories than your body requires to recover and grow. If you do, adding additional insulin into the mix will accelerate your rate of fat gain, which is something none of us want. By adhering to this one rule, you will dramatically cut down on your body’s ability to store bodyfat and for those with faster metabolisms, this alone is generally sufficient to ward off an expanding waistline. For those who are not quite so blessed, there are several other steps that can be taken, such as cleaning up your diet, consuming a larger percentage of your daily carbs and/or insulin around training, adding in some cardio, and taking steps to optimize insulin sensitivity. The less genetically blessed a person is on the metabolism front, the more likely it is that they will need to do these things.

Another frequently misunderstood subject is how many carbohydrates one should eat when using insulin. Many people look at this the wrong way. They think “how many carbs do I need to eat in order to ward off hypoglycemia”, rather than asking how many carbs they need to optimize recovery and growth. More to the point, they allow their insulin dose to determine their carbohydrate intake, rather than using carbohydrate intake to determine insulin dose. This is a mistake. Before one even contemplates using insulin, they first thing they should do is determine the amount of carbs they need to maximize recovery & growth. Only after that has been done can one determine an appropriate insulin dose.

Let’s use the pre-workout only method as an example. If John Doe requires 170 grams of carbs during the training window in order to optimize recovery & growth, and if we use a generic ratio of 10 grams of carbs per IU (which is generally safe for pretty much everyone), this means that John could use 17 IU of Humulin/Novolin without going hypo. Of course, John would need to make sure he times his nutrient intake with the type of insulin he is uses so that those nutrients are available while the insulin is active, but the point is that this amount of carbs would be sufficient to use up the proposed dose of insulin.

By doing things this way, not only does John avoid fat gain by consuming an amount of carbohydrate that is in line with his metabolic requirements, but he also optimizes recovery and avoids hypoglycemia. Now, John could use a lower dose of insulin if he chose to, but this would not affect his carbohydrate intake because his carb intake was never based on his insulin dose to begin with. Rather, his carb intake was based on what his body actually needed to make maximum progress. There would also be no reason for John to exceed this dose of insulin, at least during this period of time, as doing so would require him to eat more calories than his body requires, leading to fat gain.

There are far too many guys out there who think that the right way to prevent fat gain when using insulin is to consume only enough carbs to avoid hypoglycemia. Even if their body requires twice as many carbs to optimize recovery & growth during the training window, they will trim down their carb consumption so that it matches their insulin dose. For example, if someone is only using 8 IU of insulin pre-workout and they only need 7 grams of carbs per IU in order to avoid hypoglycemia, such an individual might only consume 55-60 grams of carbs during the training window. Obviously, if a man’s metabolism demands that he consume 150-200 grams of carbs to recover & grow properly, cutting down carb intake to 55-60 grams is going to severely comprise his ability to achieve his muscle building goals, invalidating the entire reason for using insulin in the first place! This is just another reason why one should always base their insulin dose off of their body’s metabolic requirements—not the other way around. As long as you do so, you will avoid all of the above-mentioned problems, while ensuring you make the best progress possible.

Another falsehood held by many people is that only carbohydrates are capable of regulating blood sugar/avoiding hypoglycemia. This is completely false. Like carbohydrates, protein can be converted into glucose within the body, helping us manage blood sugar in the absence of carbohydrate. Now, whether or not protein is converted into glucose quickly enough to be effective in this regard comes down to two factors: the amount of protein consumed what type of protein is being consumed. Something like red meat is going to be a very poor choice for this, as it digests far too slowly, preventing the body from converting it into glucose quickly enough to manage blood sugar levels post-injection.

However, something like hydrolyzed whey protein works well when used for this purpose, as it is digested very rapidly, dumping aminos acids into the bloodstream in massive quantities—a state referred to as hyperaminoacidemia. Some people have even been known to use fairly large quantities of insulin with low or even zero carb diets; a feat they were able to accomplish because of the abundance of whey protein in their diet. Obviously, this is not something I would recommend, but it does prove that the body can and will use protein to regulate blood glucose levels.

Hopefully, by debunking some of these long-standing misconceptions, you will have not only learned how to use insulin more effectively, but will be more likely to avoid the pitfalls associated with this drug. Still, I have only touched the surface on these issues, making continued education a must for anyone who engages in this practice. At its core, using insulin to enhance muscle growth/athletic performance is a fairly simplistic process, so long as one possesses a basic understanding of the drug and how it works in the human body.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 16, 2015)

Nice brother.  Thanks for posting this up!


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jan 16, 2015)

This brings me to an interesting question that I've never thought of before- 

At what point does the liver start metabolizing amino acids present with in the blood stream into glucose/ liver glycogen? I wonder if the signaling pathways are purely regulated by blood glucose levels or liver glycogen levels or both- and what signaling hormone is responsible for this?

Anybody have the info on this?


----------



## Big-John (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks for posting this up. IMO this should be a sticky.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 19, 2015)

Enigmatic707 said:


> This brings me to an interesting question that I've never thought of before-
> 
> At what point does the liver start metabolizing amino acids present with in the blood stream into glucose/ liver glycogen? I wonder if the signaling pathways are purely regulated by blood glucose levels or liver glycogen levels or both- and what signaling hormone is responsible for this?
> 
> Anybody have the info on this?



According to the source cited below, the release of glucogen in the presence of low blood sugar is most definitely a signaling episode for the process of gluconeogenesis to occur.  The hepatic activity of glucose production has no effect on fasting plasma glucose levels, for example.  Further, the kidneys and intestine is where the compensatory process of gluconeogenesis is induced.

Mutel E, Gautier-Stein A, Abdul-Wahed A, Amigó-Correig M, Zitoun C, Stefanutti A, Houberdon I, Tourette JA, Mithieux G, Rajas F (2011). "Control of blood glucose in the absence of hepatic glucose production during prolonged fasting in mice: induction of renal and intestinal gluconeogenesis by glucagon". Diabetes 60 (12): 3121–3131. doi:10.2337/db11-0571. PMC 3219939. PMID 22013018


----------

